# Pornhub als Youtube-Alternative: Sexvideo-Seite könnte "safe for work" werden



## Peter Bathge (25. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pornhub als Youtube-Alternative: Sexvideo-Seite könnte "safe for work" werden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Pornhub als Youtube-Alternative: Sexvideo-Seite könnte "safe for work" werden*


----------



## Wynn (25. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2018)

Eben, das wäre dann doch ehrlicher und die könnten sich endlich nackig machen, was sie ja am liebsten wohl tun würden


----------



## SamuelDonar (25. März 2018)

Genau das wird den sogenannten "Westen" und die "modernste" und "beste" aller Zeiten voranbringen. Wo es doch gerade soviel dieser Aktivitäten auf die Prioritätenliste geschafft haben, da das nun ein Zeichen von "modern" und "nicht-rückschrittlich" sei. 

Ich persönlich kann den (etwas versteckteren) Kräften nur gratulieren, welche dererlei priorisieren und möchte anhalten, den eingeschrittenen Weg auch weiterhin zu beschreiten, da daß zu erzielende Ergebnis sicher dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. März 2018)

Naja, wär interessant zu sehen ob sie es schaffen Youtube Konkurrenz zu machen, wenn sie es schaffen eine Alternative ohne Kontrollwahn der mittlerweile auf Youtube herrscht aufzubauen. Youtube ist ja mittlerweile für viele Content-Ersteller ein ziemlich unsicheres Pflaster geworden, was die Monetarisierung ihrer Videos angeht. Die letztlich sind die meisten Leute nur noch da weil es keine vergleichbare Alternative gibt.


----------



## stevem (25. März 2018)

Dann haben endlich die ganzen billigen weiblichen Gamer die nix anderes können als ihre Titten for die Cam zu halten, eine richtige Plattform dafür.


----------



## TheSinner (25. März 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Dann haben endlich die ganzen billigen weiblichen Gamer die nix anderes können als ihre Titten for die Cam zu halten, eine richtige Plattform dafür.




Geiles Bild das du von weiblichen Spielern hast. 1A. Läuft. 

Weißt du schon wann das mit der Pubertät vorbei sein wird? Ich würd dir dann nämlich gern beim Flirtversuch zuschauen und das aufnehmen. Ich brauch mehr Material für's Stand-Up


----------



## Orzhov (25. März 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Dann haben endlich die ganzen billigen weiblichen Gamer die nix anderes können als ihre Titten for die Cam zu halten, eine richtige Plattform dafür.



Das ist dann Industrie 8.0 wenn du dir erst was fürs Abi/Studium reinziehen kannst und dann deinem Nebenjob nachgehen kannst ohne die Seite wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. März 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eben, das wäre dann doch ehrlicher und die könnten sich endlich nackig machen, was sie ja am liebsten wohl tun würden


Tja, wäre doch ein interessantes Konzept, mit einer Mischung aus Gaming und Porn-Livestream. Dann hat man die enge "persönliche" Community-Bindung wie man es von Twitch-Streamer kennt und besonders spendable "Kunden" können dann mal eben mit der Dame ins virtuelle Séparée verschwinden und sich eine Dildo-Show reinziehen. Danach streamt sie dann wieder für alle Zuschauer weiter Gaming und Laberei und strippt dabei schon mal wieder ein wenig um den nächsten notgeilen Spender für die Extra-Show zu ködern. Spannend fände ich dann die Frage, wer am Ende des Tages mehr Geld gemacht hat, die normale Twitch-Tittenstreamerin oder die Live-Porn-Gamerin. Ob da wohl auch mal eben so 10K Donations drin sind?


----------



## Haehnchen81 (25. März 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Geiles Bild das du von weiblichen Spielern hast. 1A. Läuft.
> 
> Weißt du schon wann das mit der Pubertät vorbei sein wird? Ich würd dir dann nämlich gern beim Flirtversuch zuschauen und das aufnehmen. Ich brauch mehr Material für's Stand-Up



So ganz unrecht hat er aber leider nicht wenn man mal einige Lets Playerinnen so anschaut... aufgetakelt bis zum geht nicht mehr, "Face"Cam so einstellen das sie gewisse Vorzüge wirklich gut einblendet, und dann geht das gegimpe los, wo man nur denkt "zockt die grad besoffen?" 

Natürlich ist das nicht die Regel, aber es gibt mehr als genug von diesen "Tussies" um ma schön Sexistisch zu sein... aber diese Ladies brauchen sich auch nicht wundern wenn man so abfällig über sie spricht... und meiner Meinung nach (wenn auch sehr plump) spricht er ja auch nur eben diese an, und nicht etwa alle weiblichem Gamer... im Grunde scherst du hier grad alle über einen Kamm, nicht er 

Das Bildchen von Wynn ist ja ein Prima Beispiel 

Aber nochmal.. die Regel sieht ja zum Glück anders aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Geiles Bild das du von weiblichen Spielern hast. 1A. Läuft.
> 
> Weißt du schon wann das mit der Pubertät vorbei sein wird? Ich würd dir dann nämlich gern beim Flirtversuch zuschauen und das aufnehmen. Ich brauch mehr Material für's Stand-Up



Wobei, wenn ich seine Aussage richtig lese, dann schreibt er ja "*die ganzen billigen weiblichen Gamer*, *die nix anderes können* als ihre Titten vor die Cam zu halten.." Daran verstehe ich jedenfalls, dass er die billigen meint, die das machen, aber nicht, dass alle Spielerinnen da so sind.


----------



## EddWald (26. März 2018)

Mich erschüttert es immer wieder wie Ignorant mit dem Thema Jugend und dem Konsum von Pornographie über das Internet hinweg gesehen wird. Gottloses Volk  wird immer gottloser (..und ich bin nicht mal gläubig). Naja, warum dann keine Schusswaffen Vidoes. Den Verein bei Pornhub gehts eh nur um Profitsteigerung. Und der wird heutzutage halt nun mal auch auf moralisch fragwürdiger Weisen ohne Gewissensbisse erzielt.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (26. März 2018)

Wenn man die Moralhudelei mal ausblendet, streift Eddwald einen interessanten Punkt: Profitsteigerung. Ich glaube aber eher, dass es um Profiterhaltung geht. Pornhub bietet (wie praktisch jede Pornoseite) viel urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material, das von grossen Studios produziert wird. 
Da Pornhub immer bekannter wird, kriegt die Seite natürlich auch mehr Aufmerksamkeit von den Studios, die ihre Inhalte verständlicherweise nicht dort sehen wollen, wodurch Pornhub gezwungen ist, die betroffenen Videos zu löschen. Dadurch haben sie immer weniger Content, was sich wahrscheinlich auch in den Nutzerzahlen niederschlägt (reine Mutmassung meinerseits).
Eine Erweiterung auf allgemeine Inhalte könnte diesem Schwund entgegenwirken und auch neue Leute anlocken.
Unabhängig davon belebt Konkurrenz bekanntlich das Geschäft, weshalb andere Anbieter sicher nicht schaden würden.


----------



## AlBundyFan (26. März 2018)

was pornhub bietet ist zb. eine videovorschau. d.h. fährt man mit der maus über das bild sieht man ein paar bilder aus dem video und kann dann entscheiden ob man das video überhaupt anklickt.

eine funktion die youtube auch sehr gut zu gesicht stehen würde. 
daß ein milliardenunternehmen dieses featuere nicht hat, obwohl es ein vergleichweise kleines konkurrenzunterhmen hat, finde ich sehr schade.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2018)

Ein aktuelles Problem ist schlicht und ergreifend, dass Facebook, Twitter, Twitch und Co. alle immer konservativer werden und versuchen sich den SJWs anzubiedern, um auch ja auf der politisch korrekten Seite zu stehen. Dabei fallen insbesondere "erotische" aber eben auch teils unliebsame Inhalte der Selbstzensur dieser Plattformen zum Opfer. 
Es gibt immer wieder versuche von neuen Konkurrenten mit diesen Zensurmaßnahmen der etablierten Social Media Netzwerke zu werben, indem sie sagen "bei uns gibt es diese Zensur nicht". 

"Gab" etwa möchte sich gerne als zensurfreie Twitter Alternative etablieren. Jetzt entstehen dadurch allerdings ein paar Probleme. Zum einen sammeln sich dann auf solchen Plattformen schnell extremistische Gruppen, zum anderen führt genau dieses dazu, dass die Plattformen gegen Gesetze, etwa hierzulande, verstoßen, sei es Pornografie, Hatespeech, Nazi-Propaganda usw. usf. was langfristig dann dazu führen könnte, dass hierzulande die gesamte Plattform gesperrt wird. Twitter hat ja nicht umsonst inzwischen einen Länderfilter, sodass wir hier in Deutschland etliche Beiträge oder Kanäle gar nicht erst zu Gesicht bekommen.

Da könnte in Zukunft auch gerade bei uns noch einiges im Thema Internetzensur auf uns zukommen. 
Pornografie z.B. ist in Großbritannieren ja inzwischen grundsätzlich gesperrt. Wer sie dennoch sehen will muss einen Antrag beim Provider stellen, der das dann freischaltet. So weiß der Staat dann genau, welche Bürger Pornos schauen. 
Wieviel "unliebsames" Material da durch solche Filterlisten "zufällig" nebenher mitgesperrt werden, kann niemand wirklich abschätzen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Problem ist schlicht und ergreifend, dass Facebook, Twitter, Twitch und Co. alle immer konservativer werden und versuchen sich den SJWs anzubiedern, um auch ja auf der politisch korrekten Seite zu stehen.


 äh, SJW sollen da jetzt "schuld" dran sein?  ^^  Ich glaub du verwechselst das was. Schon mal was von eine Personengruppe namens "Eltern" gehört? ^^ Ganz normale Eltern sind viel eher der Grund dafür, warum bestimmte Inhalte auf einer Plattform wie YouTube ungern gesehen sind, bzw. an sich egal auf welcher Plattform. Im TV wird ja auch seit Jahrzehnten darauf geachtet, dass es nicht zu schlüpfrig oder brutal wird je nach Uhrzeit, das war und ist  an sich selbstverständlich. Und so was wie YT ist nicht viel anders als TV, nur eben "on demand". An sich ist das völlig logisch, dass man da gewisse Regeln zum Schutz von Kindern einhalten sollte, egal ob nun Erotik oder Gewalt, und das fordern vor allem Eltern sowie der Staat mit seinem Auftrag, die Jugend zu schützen, nicht aber irgendwelche verpeilten Aktivisten, die ein Video kritisieren, weil da die Tochter eines Pärchens ein rosa Feenkleidchen trägt.... 




> Pornografie z.B. ist in Großbritannieren ja inzwischen grundsätzlich gesperrt. Wer sie dennoch sehen will muss einen Antrag beim Provider stellen, der das dann freischaltet. So weiß der Staat dann genau, welche Bürger Pornos schauen.


 D.h. der Provider muss es "dem Staat" melden? Sicher? Und was macht der Staat dann mit der Info? 

An sich ist eine solche Regel ganz nüchtern betrachtet begrüßenswert. Beim TV muss man ja auch den Erotik-Sender erst freischalten, warum soll das beim Internet dann so großartig anders sein? Das Internet darf nicht absolut grenzenlos frei sein, da muss es Regeln geben wie bei anderen Medien auch, dem müsste an sich jeder halbwegs normale Erwachsene zustimmen. Aber eben Regeln, nicht Zensur (außer wirklich extreme, strafrechtliche Dinge). Die Politik hatte das Thema  nur komplett verschlafen, und nun IST das Internet halt schon quasi außer Kontrolle, und jeder Versuch, es zu regeln, wird von einigen direkt als "Zensur" und "Ende der Freiheit" usw. bezeichnet...


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2018)

@Herb:

Beim Thema "SJW" ging es nicht um Jugendschutz und Erotik sondern politische Meinungszensur. Dabei geht es vornehmlich um (angeblichen) Rassismus, Sexismus etc. bzw. was bestimmte Personen dafür halten.

In Großbritannien ist die Darstellung einiger Sexpraktiken bzw. bestimmte sexuelle Handlungen in den letzten Jahren verboten worden, dazu zählt u.a. sowas wie weibliche Ejakulation und vieles aus dem Bereich SM. Beim Thema Sodomie oder KiPo verstehe ich es natürlich aber bei allem anderen geht es darum moralisch für einige nicht akzeptable Dinge zu verbieten. 
Geschieht ja in ähnlicher Art auch in Deutschland sehr gerne unter dem Mantel des Jugendschutzes, wenn Spiele indiziert oder beschlagnahmt werden, obwohl sie auch einfach einen 18er Sticker bekommen könnten. 

Ich habe nichts gegen Jugendschutz aber er muss sinnig sein, solange der Anschlussinhaber volljährig ist darf es meiner Ansicht nach keine Art solcher Zensuren geben. Wenn dieser Anschluss auch von Minderjährigen genutzt wird, dann ist der Anschlussinhaber (also die Eltern) für den Umgang ihrer Sprösslinge verantwortlich.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Herb:
> 
> Beim Thema "SJW" ging es nicht um Jugendschutz und Erotik sondern politische Meinungszensur. Dabei geht es vornehmlich um (angeblichen) Rassismus, Sexismus etc. bzw. was bestimmte Personen dafür halten.


 Und wieso kommst du dann mit so einem Comment in einem Thread zum Thema "Safe for Work-Erotik" an, ohne zu sagen, dass es Dir um Dinge geht, mit der die News gar nichts zu tun haben? Da ist es doch klar, dass man denkt "was kommt der jetzt mit SWJ an, hat der einen an der Waffel?"  



> In Großbritannien ist die Darstellung einiger Sexpraktiken bzw. bestimmte sexuelle Handlungen in den letzten Jahren verboten worden, dazu zählt u.a. sowas wie weibliche Ejakulation und vieles aus dem Bereich SM.


 Du stellst das verzerrt dar oder aber weißt nicht die ganze Wahrheit: die Dinge sind per se verboten, sondern nur die PRODUKTION solcher Videos IN Großbritannien, UND es hat nichts speziell mit dem Internet zu tun, sondern die Regelung gab es schon länger für DVD-Produktionen. Man musste es nur durch die technische Entwicklung aufs Netz ausweiten, wobei wir uns da sicher einig sind, dass man es besser einfach ganz hätte abschaffen sollen. Man sollte nicht Dinge verbieten, nur weil man sie selber für pervers hält und solange es nicht unter Zwang entsteht.  



> Geschieht ja in ähnlicher Art auch in Deutschland sehr gerne unter dem Mantel des Jugendschutzes, wenn Spiele indiziert oder beschlagnahmt werden, obwohl sie auch einfach einen 18er Sticker bekommen könnten.


 Das kommt ja inzwischen kaum mehr vor. Früher ging es grad bei Games gar nicht anders, weil es ja noch keine verpflichtenden Altersangaben gab. Die Dinge, die immer noch indiziert werden, müssen schon besonders krass sein, vor allem bei Filmen. Eine Ausnahme sind vlt ein paar lächerliche Entscheidungen "gegen" Erotik-Anime-Dinge, wo man streiten kann, ob es nun "Kinderpornographie" verharmlost oder nur ein harmloser Erotikspaß und vor allem: ein Abbild der normalen japanischen Einstellungen ist),. Aber so oder so: wer es haben will, der bekommt es ja trotzdem, denn indiziert ist ja nicht verboten. 



> Ich habe nichts gegen Jugendschutz aber er muss sinnig sein, solange der Anschlussinhaber volljährig ist darf es meiner Ansicht nach keine Art solcher Zensuren geben. Wenn dieser Anschluss auch von Minderjährigen genutzt wird, dann ist der Anschlussinhaber (also die Eltern) für den Umgang ihrer Sprösslinge verantwortlich.


 Völlig richtig, ich finde es auch nicht gut, es ERST zu sperren, und wer es nutzen will, muss es freischalten. Aber bei TV&Co ist es nicht anders, wenn ich zB über meinen Telekom-Mediareceiver Nachmittags ne FSK16-Serie schauen will, muss ich ne Pin eingeben. Das Internet ist halt viel zu umfrangreich und "chaotisch", damit das verlässlich geht, aber an sich sollten da die gleichen Regeln gelten: man darf etwas mit zB USK/FSK18 erst ab 23h "senden", also freischalten, ODER der Nutzer muss es per Pin oder Abo oder so was freischalten. An sich selbstverständlich, aber wir haben uns halt an das freie Internet schon so gewöhnt, dass es als krasser Eingriff erscheint, obwohl es an sich vernünftig ist. Ich glaub so gut wie jeder, der (Paten)Kinder hat, würde dem zustimmen. Aber so wie es jetzt ist, kann jeder 12jährige auf seinem Smartphone erst ne Folge Walking Dead und danach ein als Schulmädchen verkleidetes Pornostarlet beim harten Sex in "Walk with Dad" anschauen, während er gelangweilt bei Mathe in der vorletzten Reihe in der Schule sitzt...


----------



## stevem (26. März 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn ich seine Aussage richtig lese, dann schreibt er ja "*die ganzen billigen weiblichen Gamer*, *die nix anderes können* als ihre Titten vor die Cam zu halten.." Daran verstehe ich jedenfalls, dass er die billigen meint, die das machen, aber nicht, dass alle Spielerinnen da so sind.



+



Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> So ganz unrecht hat er aber leider nicht wenn man mal einige Lets Playerinnen so anschaut... aufgetakelt bis zum geht nicht mehr, "Face"Cam so einstellen das sie gewisse Vorzüge wirklich gut einblendet, und dann geht das gegimpe los, wo man nur denkt "zockt die grad besoffen?"
> 
> Natürlich ist das nicht die Regel, aber es gibt mehr als genug von diesen "Tussies" um ma schön Sexistisch zu sein... aber diese Ladies brauchen sich auch nicht wundern wenn man so abfällig über sie spricht... und meiner Meinung nach (wenn auch sehr plump) spricht er ja auch nur eben diese an, und nicht etwa alle weiblichem Gamer... im Grunde scherst du hier grad alle über einen Kamm, nicht er
> 
> ...



DANKE! Wenigstens zwei Leute mit Gehirn die meinen Post richtig gelesen und verstanden haben


----------



## TheSinner (26. März 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn ich seine Aussage richtig lese, dann schreibt er ja "*die ganzen billigen weiblichen Gamer*, *die nix anderes können* als ihre Titten vor die Cam zu halten.." Daran verstehe ich jedenfalls, dass er die billigen meint, die das machen, aber nicht, dass alle Spielerinnen da so sind.



Hmmm.. na gut, wenn es sich ausschließlich auf diese bezieht ist das halt nur noch ein X-tel sexistisch und betrifft dann halt nur noch diese Personen. 



Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> So ganz unrecht hat er aber leider nicht wenn man mal einige Lets Playerinnen so anschaut... aufgetakelt bis zum geht nicht mehr, "Face"Cam so einstellen das sie gewisse Vorzüge wirklich gut einblendet, und dann geht das gegimpe los, wo man nur denkt "zockt die grad besoffen?"
> 
> Natürlich ist das nicht die Regel, aber es gibt mehr als genug von diesen "Tussies" um ma schön Sexistisch zu sein... aber diese Ladies brauchen sich auch nicht wundern wenn man so abfällig über sie spricht... und meiner Meinung nach (wenn auch sehr plump) spricht er ja auch nur eben diese an, und nicht etwa alle weiblichem Gamer... im Grunde scherst du hier grad alle über einen Kamm, nicht er
> 
> ...



Jop, das tut sie zum Glück in der Tat. Wobei ich sagen muss: wenn Leute so notgeil sind dass sie sich das dann anschauen und die Mädels damit Kohle scheffeln find ich das wiederum klasse. Es gibt einfach genug Hirnverbrannte für Alle, also wieso nicht Kapital daraus schlagen dass Schwurbelwillie667 und Co. dann geifernd davor hocken und sich einen drauf runterholen: bitte. Sowas gehört ausgenutzt 

Ich mach da niemandem einen Vorwurf, wieso auch. Ist für mich nicht weniger seriös als in ner Outbound-Callcenterkaschemme alten Ommas ne 50 mbit Flat anzudrehen. Ne falsch. Ist sogar seriöser. Sogar um ne ganze Ecke


----------



## Spiritogre (27. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wieso kommst du dann mit so einem Comment in einem Thread zum Thema "Safe for Work-Erotik" an, ohne zu sagen, dass es Dir um Dinge geht, mit der die News gar nichts zu tun haben? Da ist es doch klar, dass man denkt "was kommt der jetzt mit SWJ an, hat der einen an der Waffel?"



Ähm es geht in dem Artikel darum, dass Pornhub zu einer You Tube Alternative wird, weil You Tube gerade dabei ist viele Videos und Kanäle zu löschen. Dabei geht es nicht um Erotik, wie kommst du darauf? Die gibt es bei YT doch ohnehin nicht. Aber z.B. wurden in den letzten Tagen sehr viele Waffen-Vorführungen gelöscht, aus Google Shopping wurden ja schon vor ein paar Wochen alle Waffen Suchanfragen in den USA gesperrt. 

Die fahren da halt jetzt die politische Schiene, nach der Kontroverse und dem Theater, dass der Amoklauf in Florida losgetreten hat, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Amokläufen in letzter Zeit. Der in Florida war ja schon der 20. oder so in diesem Jahr dort. Allerdings haben sich einige der Schüler politisiert und sind jetzt rund um die Uhr in den Medien und wettern gegen die NRA und Waffen. 

Und ich habe das Ganze ja auch ohnehin auf Twitter und Facebook und allgemeine Politik ausgeweitet. 

Apropos Erotik, Google fängt jetzt übrigens auch an Pornos, die Nutzer in ihrem persönlichem Google Drive gespeichert haben, zu löschen: https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9kgwnp/porn-on-google-drive-error
Allerdings ist da auch ein neues US Gesetz mit Schuld: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Enabling_Sex_Traffickers_Act
So hat z.B. auch die berühmt berüchtigte Craig's List, eine der ältesten Kontaktbörsen im Internet, viele seiner Anzeigenbereiche deswegen jetzt geschlossen.


----------

